# udev, stop remapping my raid array! [solved]

## danomac

Subject pretty much says it all...   :Laughing: 

I have a rocketraid2320 card with 6 drives in a raid5. The rocketraid card is okay, nothing wrong.

However, udev periodically renames the raid array! Sometimes it's /dev/sde, others it's /dev/sdf or /dev/sdg. This is driving the initscripts crazy as (of course) it fails to mount things.

No big deal, I figured I'll just use its UUID. I used blkid to get it and modified the /etc/fstab to suit. However, it still fscks up... when the drive got remapped there was two UUID entries for the raid array, and the initscripts used the wrong one to try to mount it and hilarity ensued (I don't think I've ever seen so many error messages!)

Does anyone have a reference somewhere on how to map this statically? Ideally, I'd like to rename it /dev/sdr or something so it won't get jumbled around.

I've noticed one of the issues is when I leave my usb key in. However, I would not have thought it would continually remap a device like that.Last edited by danomac on Thu Jun 26, 2008 3:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hitachi

Hi,

you could try to write your own udev rule. I did it for my usb stuff.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

----------

## danomac

Thanks, I couldn't remember that URL (although I guess I could have googled it...)

This rule did if for me (I only have one highpoint card):

```

KERNEL=="sd*", SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", ATTRS{vendor}=="HPT     ", SYMLINK+="hpt%n"

```

----------

